# [Amarok]sous gnome en Fr ! <[Résolu]>

## drakken

Bonjour,

J'arrive pas a mettre amarok en Français sous gnome. 

J'ai bien tenté d'installer kde-i18n , j ai bien mes variables LINGUAS sur fr ainsi que mes locales.

Si quelqu'un a une idée....

merci pour votre attention, et longue vie a Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut, peux  tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions ?

En particulier, ton titre devrait plutôt ressembler à :

[AmaroK] Le mettre en français sous gnome

Par contre, je peux pas t'aider : je tourne sous kde et suis un peu allergique à amaroK ...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi j'ai juste fait emerge amarok et il était en français sous mon gnome fr...

----------

## drakken

Pas terrible comme réponses. J'ai plus l'impression de passer pour un c**.

Alors j'ai mis mes crochets pour suivre les conventions, et je me doute qu'amarok devrait fonctionner en faisant juste un emerge.

Si je poste sur ce forum c'est que ce n'est pas le cas. De plus si je veux le mettre en Français, ce n'est pas trop pour moi, c'est juste pour que l'on arrête de me demander s'il existe aussi en Français.

Voilà, j'espère toujours que quelqu'un pourra m'aider à trouver une solution, en postant des messages constructifs.

----------

## geekounet

Faire un tour dans kcontrol, ou directement faire un kcmshell language, et activer la langue française pour les applis kde, ça pourrait mieux le faire  :Smile: 

----------

## drakken

A priori je n'ai pas de modules disponibles avec kcmshell:

drakken@4N4KiN ~ $ kcmshell --list

kbuildsycoca running...

Les modules suivants sont disponibles :

drakken@4N4KiN ~ $

En root la commande est inconnue:

4N4KiN ~ # kcmshell

bash: kcmshell: command not found

4N4KiN ~ #

Le paquet kcontrol n'est pas installé sur ma machine. kde n'est pas dans mon "USE" afin qu'un minimum de dépendances soient installées.

J'ai quand même k3b qui est en Français, je commence à me demander si ça ne vient pas d'amarok lui même, je vais retenter l'emerge.

media-sound/amarok-1.4.9999-r2  USE="amazon -arts daap -debug ifp ipod -kde mp4 mtp musicbrainz mysql njb opengl -postgres python real visualization xinerama"

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me certifier que la version svn d'amarok est bien dispo en FR ?

----------

## drakken

Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il y a dans le menu Help d'amarok: "switch application language", hélas je n'ai que l'option American English dans le menu déroulant.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

quand on regarde les use d'amarok sur http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-sound/amarok/USE#ptabs, je vois linguas_fr pour toutes les versions sauf la svn, donc logiquement j'en déduis que la version svn n'est pas disponible en français sinon le use serait disponible...

pourquoi installé la svn ? et pas la dernière version stable qui elle est disponible en fr...

----------

## drakken

Pour tester les nouvelles fonctionnalités et faire avancer le smilblick  :Wink: 

Ca serait bien d'intégrer les différents langages dans cette version svn.

Je vais essayer de voir s'il est possible de contribuer.

----------

## geekounet

Ha bah forcément... t'aurais pu prévenir que t'utilisais la version svn, qui elle oui ne supporte pas ça, et dont le mainteneur à bien prévenu qu'il ne fallait pas s'en plaindre si ça ne fonctionnait pas  :Wink: 

EDIT: des nouvelles fonctionnalités dans la version 1.4, il n'y en aura plus. C'est seulement de la correction de bugs maintenant. Les nouveautés sont dans la version 2.0.

----------

## drakken

Heya geekounet, c'est marqué sur mon 3éme post.

Voilà comment j'ai réussi a installer la dernière version stable d'Amarok en Français sous gnome.

Après avoir mozbotizé je suis tombé sur http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Amarok-svn

D'après ce site la dernière version stable d'Amarok dispo pour kde 3.5 via svn est la 3.2.1 mais en fait c'est la 1.4.  On s'y perd dans ces versions !!!!

La révision extraite par svn avec l'ebuild amarok-1.4.9999-r2 est la 765751 mais ne supporte pas le Français suite a des changement dus a la nouvelle version de kde qui arrive.

Il a donc fallut que j'installe via emerge:   kdialog  et  kreadconfig 

et en option:   faad2  libgpod  et  mysql

Puis j'ai modifié et utilisé ce script afin de pouvoir extraire la révision 765914 et les messages en FR.

http://subnix.ath.cx/config/files/amarok-svn.sh

On le rend exécutable:

chmod +x amarok-svn.sh

Et on lance le script qui créera le répertoire amarok-svn:

./amarok-svn.sh

Enfin La fenêtre de dialogue pour sélectionner les langues souhaitées apparait !!!  :Wink: 

On tape:  fr

Une autre fenêtre de dialogue apparait demandant de spécifier les options de config.

on tape: help

En ce qui concerne la boite de dialogue permettant de passer en root pour installer, on choisit:

with su -c

Ensuite une boite de dialogue apparait pour modifier les paramètres de compil.

Donc j'active le moteur "helix", le support ipod via la libgpod et le support mp4v2 via la lib faad2. Je désactive "arts" et les messages de debug. 

on tape:

--with-helix --without-arts --with-libgpod --with-mp4v2 --enable-mysql --disable-debug

Puis dans le meilleur des cas, une fenêtre apparait:

Amarok was successfully installed/updated after 9 minute(s) and 38 second(s).

Compilation took 7 minute(s) and 8 second(s).

Pour desinstaller proprement on fait:

amarok-svn/unsermake/unsermake uninstall

----------

## geekounet

La façon propre, ça aurait été de faire un ebuild plutôt qu'une installation à la main  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et je répète que la version SVN ne t'apporte rien de plus à la stable que t'installerai par Portage. Ce n'est que de la correction de bugs, et les corrections importantes (genre la sécu) sont appliquées par patch directement. Et Amarok release régulièrement de nouvelles révisions pourappliquer tous ces changements. Alors aller pourrir ta Gentoo avec une installation d'amarok à la main pour gagner si peu...

----------

## drakken

Je sais bien que le mieux est un ebuild, mais vu les changements dans les repository de kde, et les problèmes de serveur j'ai préféré (temporairement) cette méthode.

Contrairement à ce que je croyais également, la distribution par svn ne signifie pas version instable.

Enfin, de cette manière j'ai enfin la dernière version de la branche 1.4 d'Amarok STABLE et en Français.

Je te remercie, et je tiens à préciser que ma Gentoo installée en 2006 n'a rien de pourri et se porte bien.

----------

## ghoti

 *drakken wrote:*   

> je tiens à préciser que ma Gentoo installée en 2006 n'a rien de pourri et se porte bien.

 

Ce que Geekounet voulait dire, c'est qu'en procédant de la sorte (installation "à la mano"), tu sors complètement du système de gestion de Gentoo.

Il te sera donc impossible de gérer ce package et ses dépendances via portage.

De plus, ton installation manuelle risque fort bien d'écraser brutalement des fichiers gérés par portage.

Le plus vicieux, c'est que tu ne t'en apercevras peut-être que dans six mois, lors d'une obscure mise à jour.

C'est ce qui s'appelle "casser sa distrib".

Puisque tu as fait l'effort méritable de plonger dans les arcanes de cette version svn, cela pourrait être intéressant de synthétiser ton expérience dans un ebuild.

Pour mémoire, un ebuild n'est rien d'autre qu'une fiche d'installation, exactement comme ta description mais en d'autres termes qui permettent de garder la cohérence du système.

D'accord, cela demande un peu d'apprentissage et de recherche mais cela ne semble pas te faire peur ?

D'un autre côté, cela vaut-il la chandelle de déployer tant d'énergie pour une verion svn qui n'apportera finalement pas grand-chose par rapport à la version officielle ? A méditer ... 

Maintenant, l'opensource, c'est aussi la liberté de faire tout ce qu'on veut, donc aussi de tirer à la mitrailleuse dans son ordi ...  :Wink: 

@Geekounet : j'ai bien "résumé" ta pensée ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @Geekounet : j'ai bien "résumé" ta pensée ? 

 

Ouaip exactement  :Wink: 

----------

